# Can anyone please describe this hair color of Tyra Banks?



## Lollie (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi ladies!
I'm totally in love with this hair color, but I'm having a very hard time describing it. Does anyone know how it's called?
Thanks!
Celebrity Makeup Match - In Style


----------



## cre8_yourself (Aug 14, 2008)

yea i love her hair color.. im gonna do this next..  looks like an auburn idk.. take the pic to the salon


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 14, 2008)

It's medium brown/auburn..


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 14, 2008)

there's definitely some cool-toned highlights in there too.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 14, 2008)

i would say a medium auburn color.


----------



## Princess_x (Aug 17, 2008)

That's a gorgeous colour. I'd describe it as rich chocolatey auburn? If you're getting it dyed that colour you should take it to the hairdressers with you so they know exactly what you want.


----------



## babiid0llox (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes, most definitely take the photo in with you to avoid any mishaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have great taste btw, I might even get that colour done next HD visit.


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 1, 2008)

wowwww! i love that color so much! i want it!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 11, 2008)

deep mocha color w/ red tint


----------

